# Help with naming my puppy!



## bambam82 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the new boy that I pick up 21st October (ish) but im struggling on picking a name. Initially I wanted Bertie as Iv got a BamBam and thought a B theme. However my partner doesnt like this so back to the drawing board? Any ideas? Im more up for cute and unusal rather than serious of typical dog names. 
ps - hope this works re pictures!

http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff426/ashtink/utf-8BSU1HMDA1MzktMjAxMTA5MjAtMTE0NC5qcGc.jpg

http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff426/ashtink/utf-8BSU1HMDA1NTQtMjAxMTA5MjAtMTQ1My5qcGc.jpg

http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff426/ashtink/utf-8BSU1HMDA1NTAtMjAxMTA5MjAtMTQ1My5qcGc.jpg


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

What a beauty 
How about Barney? Barney and BamBam sounds good,lol
Or still keeping with the B theme.... Beau,Bodger,Billy,Banjo,Bailey or Blake....


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Baz

Brixa
Bram
Bilko
Brutus
Basko


----------



## bambam82 (Sep 18, 2011)

hey, thanks like Blake and Bilko. Id like Brutus if he was going to be big. Keet them coming. Happy to move away from B xx


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

He is so cute.

How about:
Baxter
Benji
Bailey
Buddy
Bobby Brown 
Benny 
Biggy
Bashiri
Bruno


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Good selections already, here's my suggestions:

Budge
Blaze or Blink..


----------



## bambam82 (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks for the replies. the countdown keeps getting closer to pick up puppy day. yay! good selction of names think im going to wait till iv got him home as totally cant decide! xx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Bramble or Bracken?? He is gorg btw  What breed is he?


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Bentley, Bailey, Baxter, Bradley or Bosun.


----------



## bambam82 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bentleys in my top 5! hes a sprocker - springer x cocker, BamBam is the same and shes 7. Always had larger dogs till her but now im hocked couldnt see myself with another breed. although i do love Pugs and bulldogs but I dont think they d cope with my active lifestyle eg coming out for hacks with the horse. hoping the time goes quickly, bring on the 21st october! think il be booking some time off work! x


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

bambam82 said:


> . hoping the time goes quickly, bring on the 21st october! think il be booking some time off work! x


You're getting your puppy around about the same time that i pick mine up. It feels ages away 

Good luck with him and finding the perfect name


----------



## bambam82 (Sep 18, 2011)

samblack said:


> You're getting your puppy around about the same time that i pick mine up. It feels ages away
> 
> Good luck with him and finding the perfect name


What you getting, boy or girl n what breed? have u picked a name? how exciting! x


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm getting a little girl, a shih-tzu poodle cross, and her name is Ebony 
x


----------



## loubar (Sep 6, 2011)

Have you decided on a name yet? If not have you thought of going along the Flintstones theme? You've got a bambam you could go for Barney (bambam's dad) Fred(die) the neighbour, Dino the flintstones pet dinosaur, doozy their pet dodo bird or chip who became bambam's baby brother. BTW I'm not a flinstones maniac I googled it!
Names are do hard, I had a name for my cocker pup before we had even seen any puppys. I really wanted to name him Finn, but my sister begged me not to as if she was to have another baby she would want to call it Finn!!! Was gutted, spent many hours on baby name sites to find a perfect name and half heartedly settled on Dexter. When playing ball with Dennis I told him to fetch then thought of calling the puppy Fletcher!!! Thankfully it hasnt got confusing yet!!!!


----------



## bambam82 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey thanks for the ideas! I used tto have a pebbles! Not a fan of the other flitstones for boys. ( he's going to be either teddy ot bertie xx


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

How about: Bula
"Bula FijiBula, like the Italian prego or the Hawaiian aloha, is a word in the Fijian language that is now imbued with a variety of meanings, each of which depend on the given the situation. The word (pronounced as boolah) literally means life and is most commonly used as a greeting, meaning hello! Using bula in this way is to express wishes for ones good health; the full saying is Ni sa bula vinaka, (pronounced as nee-sahm-bula-veenaka) which equates to wishing you happiness and good health. An appropriate response to bula in this context is Bula vinaka. The word is also used as a blessing when someone sneezes.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

He looks like a 'Rolo' to me and I also like the name Rupert ot Reuben but if you stick with the B, Barney goes great with BamBam. We nearly ended up with BooBoo as we have Yogi!!!


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

I really LOVE Bailey 
We are also bringing home a new pup around that time! :O Hopefully the same day 
She'll be called Poppy, Cocker Spaniel x Poodle (cockapoo) cross


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Murphy


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

LauraIzPops said:


> I really LOVE Bailey
> We are also bringing home a new pup around that time! :O Hopefully the same day
> She'll be called Poppy, Cocker Spaniel x Poodle (cockapoo) cross


I like Bailey too, I used to have two rabbits brothers called Bailey and Bisto! 
BISTO that would suit him!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bailey, Bobby, Boris


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Bart :thumbup:


----------



## bambam82 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello all. I have moved away froms Bs and have called him Hunter! theres picture in a threat in Dog Chat. Thanks for all you ideas xx


----------

